# Doors unlock when car in park?



## taylorb (Jul 23, 2012)

I’ve noticed that the doors always unlock when put in park position after driving on all VW models I’ve had. Is there a way to make this only happen when you open the doors? I don’t see anything in the car settings and do not see it in Carista app. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Are you sure that the doors are not still locked from the outside?


----------



## blackfunk (Jul 11, 2012)

It's in Carista but it's not intuitive to get to at all. If memory serves you needed to disable auto lock before you could get that option enabled. Took me quite a while to find it when I accidentally disabled auto lock once. The only problem is that they constantly update the app so it's possible that it's no longer an option. 

I will say this though, if you email Carista support they usually respond in a few days. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

